# Brown to red spotting at 3 (+2) weeks after FET



## helc (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi there, I could really do with some advice, as I don't know whether I'm coming or going...

I got a BFP from our last frozen embie on the Tues 9th after 1 failed IVF and 1 failed ICSI last year   ,  but have had brown spotting since   . This started as very infrequent, not even a mark on a panty liner and only when I wiped.. it has steadily increased and has turned a reddish/brown colour, still doesn't really mark a pad but I'm worried this could mean the worst... I did a HPT yesterday morning which still had a strong positive line.. but I'm not convinced   .  What should I do now? my 7 week scan is booked for 29th but I can't wait that long! and I don't relish the thought of going back to work and not knowing what is coming down the line.  Does it sound like the end of my pregnancy?

Any advice would help me, as this really is our last chance    x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may just be an implantation bleed, if it's still continuing tomorrow, ring your gp and they may be able to get you to the epau. Don't give up hope though,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## helc (Jan 25, 2009)

Many thanks for getting back to me! - hope you don't mind me asking.. what is epau?? I've not heard of that before..

btw - I went back to my fertility clinic today and they did a blood test for me, results tomorrow... I need to have another on Wednesday with results Thursday...I guess then I'll know more for sure..   Alternatively, they said I could just wait for the scan...but I think I'd have driven myself proper nuts by the 29th     - not sure I've been blessed with a great deal of patience!!! 

In my mind I keep thinking implantation bleeding should be a few drops here and there, not what I'm experiencing... but...everybody's different I guess.... here's hoping....STILL    x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry Hun, epau is early pregnancy assessment unit. Thinking of you xx


----------



## helc (Jan 25, 2009)

ok, thanks!  Unfortunately HCG result is only 240 after 3 weeks (FET on 24th Oct).  It should be higher according to the nurse...    will wait to see the result of tomorrow's blood test #2...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Have got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## helc (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Emily

Got HCG results from today's test... they are 500 ?? so it's doubled since Monday (which was 249), yet am still having a full on period bleed with cramps.  I was absolutely convinced the race was over.  What do you think?

I have been told to see how things go between now and Monday, as HCG levels can go up just to come down again during miscarriage..  I really don't know anymore      x x x Not sure where the hope is still coming from   ! x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
It's so hard waiting when you just want to know what's happening, am thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

